# 2 looking to chip in on trip



## Ranger dave (Jul 18, 2011)

My buddy and I are looking to do some spearfishing this weekend. Is anyone going out to blue water / rigs? We have all of our own equipment, and were willing to help chip in on expenses and clean the boat. Please contact me ASAP so we can plan accordingly. Thanks 

Dave

706-341-9033


----------



## klintdillard (Jul 26, 2011)

I am looking for people to go spearfishing but this week it going to be 10ft waves. When and i have people going next weekend maybe we can hook up later. Do you free dive or scuba?


----------



## Ranger dave (Jul 18, 2011)

*The water is looking good this weekend!*

I do both! I'm a NAUI certified Dive Master. I like to start out free diving and end on air. How about you?

Dave


----------



## Aggiefishinchick (Jul 28, 2011)

My husband and I spearfish every weekend (the weather allows). We are always looking for ppl to go with us. We run a 32' Twin Vee, holds 12 tanks, and has a good aluminum dive ladder. We usually leave out of freeport/matagorda. We'd be interested in hookin up sometime if anybody is up for it.


----------



## wahoomahi (Jun 25, 2009)

How do you like your Twin Vee for that platform?


----------

